# Strong, strength



## Rebsi

Hello again,

I'm looking for the correct translation of these words. I have some answers, but I don't know if they are correct:

Strong (adj) = Malakas?
Strength (noun) = Lakas?

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## mataripis

Rebsi said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I'm still looking for the correct translation of these words and phrases:
> 
> 1) strong (adj), strength (noun).....
> 
> I have already some answers, but I don`t know if they are correct:
> 
> 1) malakas (adj) lakas (noun)......
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


Rebsi. 1) strong- malakas / strength- lakas.


----------



## latchiloya

mataripis said:


> Rebsi. 1) strong- malakas / strength- lakas.


No doubt!


----------

